# Closed CLUB FULL



## rumcreek (Jul 3, 2008)

400 acres, surrounded by trophy managed property
1 large creek, 3 smaller, all with year round flows.
food plots
8 years under trophy management
good road system
off the road private campground with power
first come first serve stands, you get to hunt all 400 acres
wife and children included in membership
loaded with deer and turkey
across highway from Rum Creek WMA and Lake Juliette
1 mile to Ocmulgee River
8 miles to Forsyth, Ga (food,hotels,etc.)
420.00 a year
CLUB FULL THANKS EVERYBODY


----------



## rumcreek (Jul 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 7, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## BowShooter (Jul 8, 2008)

how far from marrieta


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 8, 2008)

depends on traffic. forsyth is just north of macon, so however long it takes you to get there. i would say maybe 1 1/2 hours but i could be wrong.


----------



## BowShooter (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks.  how many people in the club


----------



## rumcreek (Jul 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KILLDUX (Jul 16, 2008)

Is there any water on the property that might hold ducks?


----------



## rumcreek (Jul 17, 2008)

*ducks*

killdux you have a pm


----------



## Dnatdub69 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Need some Info.*

I am very interested in the Monroe Co. Hunting club, but there is no way to get in touch with anyone. Please list your contact info about how to become a member.


----------



## Bill Coursey (Jul 19, 2008)

Best club ever for trophy deer


----------



## rumcreek (Jul 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rumcreek (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rumcreek (Jul 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rumcreek (Jul 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rumcreek (Jul 25, 2008)

Dnatdub69 said:


> I am very interested in the Monroe Co. Hunting club, but there is no way to get in touch with anyone. Please list your contact info about how to become a member.



 Check your pm's


----------



## cessna (Jul 28, 2008)

*Monroe Co.*

I am interested in your club if you still have an opening. I am in Locust Grove...............Tom 678-325-8272


----------



## rumcreek (Jul 29, 2008)

all pms returned, 4 spots left


----------



## rumcreek (Jul 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rumcreek (Aug 1, 2008)

all pms returned


----------



## rumcreek (Aug 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jman9977 (Aug 4, 2008)

rumcreek you have a PM


----------

